# My opera "JETZT"



## mathis (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, folks, I never introduced myself. I'm using Virtual Instruments mainly for composing, usually my stuff gets played live. For that process those sample libraries are a gift from god, otherwise I probably would have never become a professional composer. I need that instant feedback for exerimentation.

My last project was a "big" opera for singers, choir, orchestra, some improvising musicians and myself doing live-electronics at the FOH desk.
Here is a 20 minute version, containing the highlights of that biest. I go through most musical styles you can think of, I often quote film music clichées, as well. It's all about creating a universe in which all musics have equal rights of existence.

http://vimeo.com/mbn/jetzt
http://www.mathis-nitschke.com (www.mathis-nitschke.com)

Bests,
- Mathis


----------

